# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Kırgızlar “dayakçı” Türk yüzünden elçiliğe dayandı

## bozok

*“Dayakçı” Türk yüzünden elçiliğe dayandı*  


*Türk’ün Kırgız bir kadını dövmesi ülkeyi ayağa kaldırdı*  
Kırgızlar “dayakçı” Türk yüzünden elçiliğe dayandı
Kırgızistan’da bir alışveriş merkezinde çalışan Yılmaz Güneş isimli Türk’ün Kırgız bir kadını dövmesi ülkeyi ayağa kaldırdı. Beta Stores 3 isimli alışveriş merkezinde çalışan 36 yaşındaki Yılmaz, nisan ayında aynı işyerinde bulunan üolpon Oruzbayeva isimli kadınla birlikte olmak istedi. Ancak Yılmaz ret cevabı alınca 27 yaşındaki kadına asansörde tecavüz etmeye kalktı. Kırgız kadın kendisine direnince de öldüresiye döven Yılmaz, şikayet üzerine polis tarafında tutuklandı. İç kanama geçiren Oruzbayeva iki kez ameliyat olurken Kırgız savcılar Yılmaz’ı serbest bırakarak ev hapsine alınmasına karar verdi. Ev hapsindeki Türk bu kararın ardından hemen kayıplara karıştı. Yılmaz üzbekistan’a gizlice geçmek isterken yakalanarak hapse atıldı. Bunu duyan Kırgız halkı Başkent Bişkek’teki Türk ve üzbek büyükelçiliklerinin önünde protesto gösterisi yaptı. Adalet isteyen grup olayla ilgili olarak soruşturma açılmasını ve Yılmaz’ın üzbekistan’dan iadesi talebinde bulundu. Protestolar üzerine Kırgızistan Devlet Başkanı Roza Otunbayeva harekete geçerek Yılmaz’ı salıveren üç hakimi görevden aldı. Kızgız makamları şu anda üzbek hapishanesinde tutulan ve ülkeye yasadışı yollardan girmekle suçlanan Türk’ün kendilerine iade edilmesi için girişim başlattı.


23.08.2011 22:24 / *VATAN*

----------

